# body kits



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i was looking into the hole body kits and the only one that looked mean was the aed central one i was wondering what you guys thought?

i like the sap stuff but as of recently it has went up x4 everywhere



















awaiting the rear defuser

I AM NOT ADERTISING FOE AEDCENTRAL.COM 

JUST WANT TO KNOW PEOPLES OPINION???


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

arty: bump


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Please, no! Don't like that at all. There's an outfit named Gravana Tuning that has some body kits. Just saw one of these front ends last weekend -- and it looked cool:

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic.../3205/_DMS_2004_2006_Pontiac_GTO_Front_Bumper

If you don't like that, you're probably better off buying a new schnoz from the Holden HSV group in Australia. They have a killer one -- although it will cost a fortune.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

too agressive?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

How about a Monaro Coupe 4 kit:
















you can put wider rear tires with this kit.

or an HSV GTS kit:









or a Monaro CV8 kit(I think this is what the Vauxhall version uses):


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Those look good except for the yellow one and this looks terrible. Looks like a stock GTO with an underbite.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

I DO LIKE THE COUPE 4 KIT BUT WAYY TO EXPENSIVE,as for the pic tr not a fan and have a friend with the same kit nothing but problems with it"fitment"

and the hood is just nasty


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

where can you purchase the holden bodykit?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

bigmac said:


> where can you purchase the holden bodykit?


From JHP. If money isn't a problem thoses are some nice bodykits. I perfer the HSV CV8 kit myself.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

bigmac said:


> where can you purchase the holden bodykit?


Here's the site:http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/

You can be sure there are no fitment problems with the kits as they are HSV and Holden production parts.


----------

